# Is there a way to see pings coming in without being logged-in to your partner account?



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Too bad there wasn't some way to see pings without being logged-on with your account. If a hacker could make an app to do that they would be rolling in money quite quickly (imo)!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Think ,for a moment,about what you are asking.
What would be the point of sending pings to an account that was not on to receive them ?


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Think ,for a moment,about what you are asking.
> What would be the point if sending pings to an account that was not on to receive them ?


To elude Uber's games, punishing emails and making them think you're a Star partner (which, you *are*)! Keep your acceptance rating as close to 99% as possible (because apparently 100% is so much unobtanium).

. . . BTW, I just saw a post in the Technology forum from a driver who discovered that if you're using your phone/device for doing non-Uber stuff your device may silence the ping, causing you to miss it!


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

circle1 said:


> . BTW, I just saw a post in the Technology forum from a driver who discovered that if you're using your phone/device for doing non-Uber stuff your device may silence the ping, causing you to miss it!


Definitely not my experience, Uber app is like a friggin' vampire that sucks the life and juice out of your phone. All other apps take a backseat and are beholden to it. That ping will be heard to the ruination of all.


----------



## ShawnsUber (Sep 8, 2016)

I've found lately on an iPhone with IOS 9.3.5 that "pre-pings" have NOT been showing up all the time, then getting the Uber screen spam saying you missed a request regardless and of course lowering my acceptance rating. Not that I really give 2 turds about my acceptance rating as I skip damn near all pool and VIP requests as it is, just sayin.


----------

